# Baggy pants for the upcoming winter?



## _shift_ (Oct 25, 2019)

I've been looking everywhere for mostly the old Picture Park avenue or the Picture Partner, and I know they're old but not even used ones. In love with the style they have and figured I should give up and buy something new instead. But haven't had any luck finding that kind of baggy pants or style. Since everything nowadays seem to have a plain look. Any tips?


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

_shift_ said:


> Any tips?


Yeah. Have a long hard think about why nobody wears pants like that anymore.


----------



## _shift_ (Oct 25, 2019)

Rather use baggy or "freestyle fit" than some regular/slim fit that just look wierd down by the boots


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

One of your countryman has your fashion needs covered.


----------



## poser (Mar 7, 2018)

JNCO


----------

